# Is it possible for chestnut foals to turn dappled grey?!



## Mid (25 March 2007)

The old owners sent us some photos of my sister's grey as a foal. My first thought was 'Awwww', and then 'Oh, that can't be him, it's chestnut!'. And I don't mean brown. I talking about proper ginger! He's 11 now, and has a dappled bum. They also sent a photo in which he was covered in dark dapples! It said he was six, I think.

So is it possible?


----------



## Weezy (25 March 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Irishcobs (25 March 2007)

Yes. We had a very bright bay, chestnut body but black mane and tail that went grey.


----------



## fizz-tally (25 March 2007)

yes, my friends mare had 2 chestnut foals, they are 12 years &amp; 15 years old now &amp; both are grey


----------



## Mid (25 March 2007)

Wow! 

I've seen black and bay foals go grey, but never ever a chestnut! xD


----------



## Hemirjtm (25 March 2007)

old age!!!!!!!!

sorry only joking...yep definatly possible


----------



## *hic* (25 March 2007)

This is my mare at 5 months






Same girl at 1 year






Here she is again rising 5!







(All pics are clickable thumbnails)


----------



## lorenababbit (25 March 2007)

fraid so. they are tricky little .......'s them foals. just when think its one colour it shaeds its bay coat and becomes another!


----------



## custard (25 March 2007)

Yes definitley and it happens a lot in arabs for some reason, my mare was a carrott colour to start with and was grey by 2yrs old


----------



## Happytohack (25 March 2007)

Yes!  A friend of mine who breeds pure bred Arabs says that all her foals that are born chestnut go grey and all that are born grey, go chestnut.


----------



## henryhorn (25 March 2007)

Yes plenty of our foals go grey!
Dark bays are born bright bay, greys are born chesnut or black,
and chesnuts are born chesnut....


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (25 March 2007)

Yes! We had a nut case of a arab who was every colour under the sun!


----------



## Seahorse (25 March 2007)

Axel was bay when he was a baby!


----------



## spaniel (25 March 2007)

Jack was bay/black.    Definitely grey now!!


----------



## Fahrenheit (25 March 2007)

Greys can be born any colour and start greying out when they lose their foal coat! Ive had grey foals that have been born chestnut, bay, black, dark bay... My friends friends cremello turned out to be a grey, it was born cremello and then greyed out.


----------



## sanda (25 March 2007)

Yes esp if its a highland


----------



## MagicMelon (26 March 2007)

Mine was black as a foal, he's now grey (almost white)!


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (26 March 2007)

The vast majority of grey horses begin life as a different colour....it's very rare for a horse to be born white(think it's known as a Blagdon grey, but I could be worng).


----------



## cosmo_sam (26 March 2007)

Yup! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My George was a very gingger fluffy monster 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  he's most definately dapple grey now 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He still has little areas of sort of roany freckles


----------



## evsj (26 March 2007)

I thought foals were not born grey because they would be easier for predators to see in the wild.  Hence most greys are born some other colour (incl. chestnut) and change as they mature?


----------



## Faithkat (26 March 2007)

Yes indeed.  My very grey just coming up 6 year old Anglo Arab was born chestnut and her passport declares her to be "chestnut turning grey".  She still has pale chestnut "flea bites" on her head.

I also bought a "grey" pure-bred Arab when he was 18 months old and nearly fell over when I went to view him prior to actually buying him.  He was dark bay roan!  He greyed out quite quickly and is now (at 14) quite fleabitten as are his mother and sister although his mother was still dark dappled grey at 8.


----------



## clipclop (26 March 2007)

A horse I had on loan had her passport stating she was chestnut. She turned grey but you could still see chestnut flecks under her eyes. (Like Blusher, very chic)!!


----------



## happyhack (26 March 2007)

Yep, the Grey ID i ride was pure chestnut when she was born


----------

